# Sub £125 MTB



## MarkF (2 Jan 2008)

I don't want to wreck my new Discovery 501 on the canal paths so I'm looking for a cheap mucky day MTB. No suspension is necessary (or wanted really), just a serviceable decent bike.

I live in West Yorks and can pick up within 50 miles. (ish)

Loathe to use a carrier as (after a spectacular argument) I have just had to return a bike and extract my cash back after a pathetic misrespresentation


----------



## domtyler (2 Jan 2008)

Am I missing something here? Why would riding on canal paths wreck a Dawes Discovery?


----------



## Noodley (2 Jan 2008)

MarkF said:


> I don't want to wreck my new Discovery 501 on the canal paths so I'm looking for a cheap mucky day MTB. No suspension is necessary (or wanted really), just a serviceable decent bike.
> 
> I live in West Yorks and can pick up within 50 miles. (ish)
> 
> Loathe to use a carrier as (after a spectacular argument) I have just had to return a bike and extract my cash back after a pathetic misrespresentation



I'm not trying to guess what's gonna be on Edinburgh Bike Co-operative New Year Sale...but, it starts tomorrow and there are usually a few of their Revolution MTB/Hybrid bikes with greatly reduced price tags. The web page promises a full preview of all items sometime today, but nothing has appeared as yet.


----------



## MarkF (2 Jan 2008)

domtyler said:


> Am I missing something here? Why would riding on canal paths wreck a Dawes Discovery?



It's a simple "wanted" request but as it holds such a fascination for you Here goes.

The 501 is my first new and expensive (for me) bike, I want to do summer (as in dry) towpath riding, day rides and the odd week long tour. I want to look after it. The quickest way to the canal from my house involves a half mike trip through woods that steep sharply down to the water on either tracks churned up by horse riders or very slippery cobble stones covered in mud. Therefore I need a MTB.

Noodley, thanks, I'll have a look.


----------



## RedBike (2 Jan 2008)

http://www.unipackuk.com/99pence.htm
If you can call them MTBs.


----------



## Zoiders (2 Jan 2008)

I ride the tow paths on a rigid ally saracen killi team MTB with panaracer slicks at 100psi

It works fine, just be sure to give it squirt of GT85 and lube every now and then

Another option is an On One single speed converter, put the gears back on when the weather gets better


----------



## MarkF (3 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the replies.



> But you really shouldn't worry about it. It's a hybrid. It'll manage.



You are right I am going to scratch, dint or filthy it up sometime, I'll stick with it and take the longer route to the canal. My foibles from another hobby (wristwatches) are spilling over, I spend a fortune on watches and don't bleedin well wear them in case I scratch tem


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (9 Jan 2008)

I have an old Peugot MTB circa early 1990's...only thing is it's in Essex...any use to you?





if it is , make me an offer. 

The bike is sound except it needs a new left hand shifter and the gears need re setting up.


----------



## walker (9 Jan 2008)

What size BTFB?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (9 Jan 2008)

I dont know exactly....erm...tell me where to put a measure and I'll measure it up tomorrow. It's just a little too small really for me (i am 6'4") but i have been able to ride it ok since I got it new with the saddle right up high. I even had my son in a baby seat on it when he was young.


----------



## MarkF (13 Jan 2008)

I am sorry BTFG, I have only just seen this, many thanks for your kind offer....but I don't want it.

I have got the 501 dirty, the spell has been broken and I am happy with it now.


----------

